# A more specific request for help finding Halloween music



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear the Reaper, is a great song and I love grunge  Here's some songs I use on Halloween.


Tito and the Tarantula, After Dark 

YouTube - From Dusk Till Dawn: Tito & Tarantula - After Dark

The Automatic, Monster

YouTube - The Automatic - Monster: Video - New Mastered Edit

The Cult lil Devil

YouTube - The Cult - Lil Devil

Rogue Traders, Voodoo Child

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

INXS, Devil Inside

YouTube - INXS - Devil inside

Beat Freakz, Somebody's Watching Me

YouTube - Beat Freakz - Somebody's Watching Me (Official Video HQ)

Freaks, The Creeps

YouTube - Freaks - The Creeps


----------



## Jolphead (Oct 28, 2009)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear the Reaper, is a great song and I love grunge  Here's some songs I use on Halloween.



As I mentioned in my original post, this song doesn't cut it for me. And grunge doesn't do it in general.




halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> How about Tito and the Tarantula, After Dark
> The Automatic, Monster
> The Cult lil Devil
> Rogue Traders, Voodoo Child



I truly am grateful for your efforts, but none of these do it for me. None of them have a halloween atmosphere, and to be honest - they just don't appeal to me in general. They certainly don't do anything to provide the type of mood and atmosphere I'm aiming for.

But thank you for trying.


----------



## Jolphead (Oct 28, 2009)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> Beat Freakz, Somebody's Watching Me



This cover by Beat Freakz doesn't appeal to me, but I'm okay with the original by Rockwell - it's not quite what I'm looking for, but it's right on the margin of what's acceptable.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

You won't have much luck finding that many Halloween related songs. You might be better going for some more atmosphere setting music, such as the works of Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana.


----------



## Jolphead (Oct 28, 2009)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> You won't have much luck finding that many Halloween related songs. You might be better going for some more atmosphere setting music, such as the works of Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana.



Most of the songs I gave as examples for things I like aren't specifically halloween themed, but they work very well. That's what I'm aiming for. Surely, there's got to be more quality music along similar lines - that can't really be it, can it?


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here's what comes to my mind:

"Red Right Hand" by Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds 
"Devil's Own", "Maria", "The Wooden Cross", "Where the Railroad Meets the Sea" by David Sylvian
"Haunted Dancehall" by Sabres of Paradise


----------



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

Look for music by Trans-Sylvanian Orchestra (a take-off on Trans-Siberian Orchestra). Also, I played Night Enchanted by Trans-Siberian Orchestra at my party and it has a neat "vibe" to it.

Toccata by Trans-Siberian Orchestra is good.

Phantom of the Opera techno


----------



## Jolphead (Oct 28, 2009)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> Here's what comes to my mind:
> 
> "Red Right Hand" by Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds
> "Devil's Own", "Maria", "The Wooden Cross", "Where the Railroad Meets the Sea" by David Sylvian



These were all immediate no's for me, as their feel seemed completely outside what I'm looking for in a halloween atmosphere.




Dinosaur1972 said:


> "Haunted Dancehall" by Sabres of Paradise



This wasn't an immediate no, but it wasn't quite sufficient either. I found it very repetitive in sort of a Casio way, which brought a sense of nostalgia, to be honest. 


But thank you for the suggestions, seriously.


----------



## Jolphead (Oct 28, 2009)

tgoodman said:


> Look for music by Trans-Sylvanian Orchestra (a take-off on Trans-Siberian Orchestra).



The stuff from these guys didn't do it for me. Frankly, several of the pieces sounded like something you'd expect to hear in an early 80's disco. This might be good for certain things, but not what I'm looking for in a Halloween mix.




tgoodman said:


> Also, I played Night Enchanted by Trans-Siberian Orchestra at my party and it has a neat "vibe" to it.
> 
> Toccata by Trans-Siberian Orchestra is good.



Not bad, but not the atmosphere I'm aiming for.




tgoodman said:


> Phantom of the Opera techno



Dear God. I didn't know there was such a thing. I took a look, and came across "Phantom of the Opera (Club Boom Boom Mix)". I couldn't stop laughing at the title. When I was able to actually listen, like the Trans-Siberian Orchestra, it would be good for certain things, but techno isn't the feel I'm aiming for.


Thank you for the suggestions, though. Not to mention the laugh on that last one.


----------



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

Jolpead, I agree, the Phantom "boom boom" mix you found was atrocious! I have a really cool one called Phantom of the Opera - Halloween Techno Remix but have no idea where I got it. I'm sure you wouldn't like it either. 

What about some slower stuff by "Staind"?


----------



## Jolphead (Oct 28, 2009)

tgoodman said:


> Jolpead, I agree, the Phantom "boom boom" mix you found was atrocious! I have a really cool one called Phantom of the Opera - Halloween Techno Remix but have no idea where I got it. I'm sure you wouldn't like it either.
> 
> What about some slower stuff by "Staind"?



I took a listen to some songs by them. They're nice, but not themed for Halloween in any way. I don't require that songs have a direct Halloween link - but they should set an appropriate mood. If a song has lyrics, this automatically means that the lyrics must follow a compatible subject.

For example, "Moon Over Bourbon Street" by Sting isn't directly Halloween themed - but the whole song is about a vampire, so it's compatible. 

On the other side, the Beetlejuice main titles are mostly instrumental - but there's no question that it sets a proper atmosphere for anything to do with Halloween. It gets bonus points because the movie it comes from is definitely Halloween worthy.


Obviously, music has to also be good to qualify. 


And I'm having the damndest time finding music that meets criteria I didn't think were that strict.


----------



## lodesl (Sep 26, 2009)

*Does this help?*

I was also looking for some interesting music and I came across this list of songs. Some are exactly what I was looking for, some not my personal music taste, but all "dark and creepy". Thanks to Dark and Creepy - Spooky music, pictures, art, and other creepy stuff for weirdos for the list. (Comments are by the website creator, not me.)



Bauhaus - Bela Lugosi’s Dead / Hollow Hills / Slice of Life

Danielle Dax - Pariah / 16 Candles (I gave myself a nice scare listening to Pariah last Halloween while driving a lonely foggy road ’round midnight)

Tiamat - Alteration X10 / Teonanacatl / Whatever That Hurts (these were immediately staples of my musical diet when I first heard them)

Siouxsie & the Banshees - Desert Kisses / Arabian Knights

Dead Can Dance - Black Sun / The Cardinal Sin (”Lucretia waits in vain for the child of her dreams…within her aching womb there burns a funeral pyre.“…and that’s from the less-grim song of the pair )

California Guitar Trio - Toccata And Fugue In D Minor (gorgeous)

The Damned - Grimly Fiendish (did you ever see the Damned on the Young Ones?)

Oingo Boingo - Pictures of You (ooh this is a very unique song, super cool and creepy lyrics on this one!)

Misfits - Halloween (yay)

Trance to the Sun - The Nun V.V. (”Different evil fates await each and every one of my friends“…wow)

45 Grave - Dream Hits / Phantoms / Slice of Life / Surfbat / Riboflavin Flavored, Non-Carbonated, Polyunsaturated Blood (no explanation necessary…one of my all-time favorite albums is Autopsy)

Alice Cooper - Years Ago / Steven (”I must be dreaming…please stop screaming“…whatta creepy song! Every time I hear it I wanna watch weird 70’s horror movies like “Martin”)

Bishop of Hexen - Crossing The Borders Between Light & Darkness

Halloween Hootennany - (A great psychobilly-type compilation with a version of the Munsters theme, an awesome Halloween poem by Zacherle, etc etc)

Airn LeBus / Spectra Mori - The Well (OK that is shameless self-promotion but it’s muy spooky I swear!)

Insane Clown Posse - Halloween on Military Street (gross and funny lyrics, lol, etc)


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

If you want to project music videos, I humbly suggest this playlist: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZdCIZv81Evuks5h0rv_2a1xVWiWx5XMW

Every song is light-heated fun specifically about Halloween, or Halloween related things. They are kid-friendly and adults love them too, and who doesn't like singing skeletons anyway?

Happy Halloween!


----------



## milk3y3s (Nov 5, 2020)

Hey ! Some of these songs you won’t like , as I do have bands like Creature Feature and Rocky Horror BUT there ARE others that aren’t like so !! Here’s my playlist I made , it’s mainly for my birthday but majority is either from my main Halloween playlist or that helps me get on the mood ! It’s a mix since for my birthday it’s vampire / witch themed dinner party , with that I think you might like some of the stuff that is on there ! <3


https://open.spotify.com/playlist/3i4pJDkQ96TfeK3gfOYVqa?si=fyJHtCXoRfqHwJpCH_fOKw&dl_branch=1


----------



## billymeade (Oct 20, 2012)

Your initial list contained lots of Danny Elfman, so you might try "No One Lives Forever" by Oingo Boingo. Concrete Blonde's "Bloodletting" also sets a great mood.


----------



## batgirly (Oct 2, 2007)

Try these

Final Strike of the Pumpkin Witch, by Pumpkin Witch


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Jolphead said:


> I have been through countless sites and playlist suggestions, but I'm having a hard time finding halloween music that I like. I was wondering if I could draw upon the experience of the users here to help me.
> 
> Let me give you an idea of what I like and don't like about what I've found...
> 
> ...


On Halloween Night - the Mann Sisters?


----------



## Vocal (Oct 16, 2013)

Season of the Witch by Lana Del Ray
Burn the Witch by Queens of the Stoneage
19 Witches by Monster Magnet
Dope Hat by Marilyn Manson
The Creeper by Southern Culture on the Skids
Midnight Creeper by The Eagles of Death Metal
The Witch by the Cult
Goo Goo Muck by the Cramps
Nasty by the Damned

Scar Stuff: Various Ghouls "Spook Party" (Scar Stuff, 2000), Various Spooks "Ghoul-Arama" (Scar Stuff, 2001)


----------

